
Can Facebook Work Chat Finally Kill Email? - stanfordnope
http://www.forbes.com/sites/theopriestley/2015/11/24/killing-email-can-facebook-at-work-succeed-where-others-have-failed/
======
archildress
Startups love slack and I don't think that's changing anytime soon.

Big companies... Well, I can't imagine VP's in corporate America hopping on
Facebook to message their direct reports.

Microsoft has a pretty good foothold on this market simply by owning Skype.

~~~
Piskvorrr
Perhaps this is a scheme to kill auditors by giving them massive heart
attacks. "Oh, don't worry, it's not like Facebook has a reputation for
dredging any and all input data for every scrap of monetizable information."

------
Piskvorrr
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge%27s_law_of_headline...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge%27s_law_of_headlines)
In other words, no: Claiming to have _solved_ one use case of e-mail (and thus
e-mail is done and gone) is very startupish, but slightly exaggerated.
_Slightly._

(Not to mention that so-called "solution" is "just throw all your business
data down Facebook's ever-hungry maul; after all, what's the worst that could
possibly happen?" Even though e-mail is horrible, this scheme has - somehow -
managed to be even worse, a feat long assumed impossible)

